# Sig and Avatar issues



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

If I go to my profile and change either my sig or avatar, at a moments notice it will revert back to a previous sig and avatar. I am assuming that this has to do with some type of server mirroring issue. 

Anyway to resolve it?


----------

